# Rätsel:



## Fixxy (17. Februar 2009)

Wieviele Forumsmitglieder braucht es um eine Glühbirne zu wechseln?

 1 der die Glühbirne ausgewechselt und im Off-Topic postet, dass sie ausgewechselt wurde. 14 die ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht haben und vorschlagen, wie man die Birne anders hätte wechseln können.7 die auf Gefahren beim Wechseln hinweisen.1 Irrer, der behauptet den Typ gekannt zu haben, der die Glühbirne erfunden hat.8   die auf Tipp- und Gramatikfehler in den vorherigen Beiträgen hinweisen.12 die den Grammatikfanatikern ihren Hass entgegenschleudernund sie als arrogante Wichtigtuer beschimpfen.25 die die Rechtschreibfehler in den Hasspostings korrigieren.6  die darüber diskutieren, ob es Glühbirne oder Glühkörper heißt.3 Altforen Mitglieder, die wissen, dass es die Glühbirnendiskusion schonmal vor 2 Jahren stattgefunden hat, Leute zitieren die keiner mehr kennt und dem Urheber des Beitrags vorwerfen, das ganze geklaut zu haben, um zu ähnlichen Ruhm zu gelangen wie der Typ damals. 2 die  in einem Lampengeschäft arbeiten und darüber informieren, dass der korrekte Ausdruck "Glühlampe" lautet. 32 die strengstens darauf hinweisen, dass die Glühbirnendiskussion nicht ins Off-Topic gehört und wo anders hätte gepostet werden müssen. 9 die sich unter Trollnicks einloggen und sich über die Kommentare ihrer erklärten Lieblingsforumfeinde hermachen. 4 Freunde und Sypathisanten der angegriffenen Mitglieder, die die Trolle als feiges Pack  bezeichnen. 1 der vorschlägt in Zukunft die Glühbirne in der Leuchte zu reparieren. 7 Tüftler, die darauf einsteigen und diskutieren, wie die gesamte Lampe geschüttelt werden muss, damit die Enden des Glühfadens sich wieder inneinander verhaken.3 die elektrisches Licht als ungemütlich empfinden und die Verwendung von Kerzen empfehlen. 2 die meinen, dass der Degekt der Glühbirne von einer höheren Macht herbeigeführt wurde und das es Frevel sei sie auszutauschen. 5 die empfehlen, doch auf Energiesparlampen umzustellen. 8 die innerhalb von 1 Stunde 50 Beiträge posten. Alle vertreten zwar die gleiche Meinung, reden aber die ganze Zeit aneinander vorbei und atworten sehr klug, obwohl sie sich die ganze Zeit zu fragen scheinen, wie das gesagt jetzt eigentlich gemeint ist. 7 die nur durch die große anzahl der Postings auf die Diskusion aufmerksahm geworden sind und von der Beitragsflge gerade mal die letzten zwei Komentare gelesen haben, um sich jetzt richtig ins Zeug zu legen, weil sie sich unbedingt an einer Hitzigen Debatte beteiligen wollen. 9 die den 7 vorherigen erklären, dass das alles entweder schon gesagt oder hinreichend widerlegt wurde. 2 die das Gebaren hier einem Kindergarten als würdig befinden, weil hier überhaupt niemand Plan davon zu haben scheint, worum es denn eigentlich geht. 1 selten schreibendes Mitglied, welches in 6 Monaten im Archiv den ersten Beitrag liest und die ganze Diskussion von vorne lostritt...

Ich weise ausdrücklich darauf hin, dass dieses "Rätsel" nicht von mir ist!!

Ich fand es aber sehr lustig...

Lg Fixxy


----------



## Dalmus (17. Februar 2009)

Fixxy schrieb:


> Ich fand es aber sehr lustig...


Nicht nur Du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ob's ins Forenspiel-Forum paßt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (17. Februar 2009)

Crossposting und es ist kein Forenspiel (wie soll es denn bitte weitegehen?).


----------

